# Tell me your "I accidently hurt my dog" stories!



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Like the title says, please share because it will make me feel less bad!

I was rushing around the kitchen yesterday and Oscar (toy poodle) was running and got under my feet. I accidently kicked him in the side with my heavy boots and he skidded across the kitchen floor. He body slammed into the fridge. His side was a bit sore and he's been spoilt due to my guilt for almost 24 hours. I've trodden on him more times than I care to think about (this is what happens when your kitchen floor is the same colour as your fast moving dog!) but I actually injured him! He's fine today but I'm still feeling pretty guilty.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2012)

I step on her, kick her, and shut Kenzie's head in cupboards all the time  A few times she's yelped  but she's always been fine - she's tougher than she looks.

Hope Oscar feels better quickly! The guilt is terrible isn't it!


----------



## FrankieT (Nov 3, 2011)

I regulary sit on my CKCS (by accident). Shes the same colour as my sofa, and when she sleeps she hides her head under her paws. Many a time I've sat down in the dark to watch a film and not seen her . Last week I tossed the remote to the other side of the sofa and didn't know she was there:w00t: Luckily she's not one to hold a grudge.


----------



## CuteRotts (Jun 12, 2011)

I once left the baby gate on the stairs open and Dennis ran past it and the little sticky-out bit at the bottom ripped a piece of skin entirely off his side (about 2 inches long). To hear a rottweiler wimper is really quite heart-breaking. We all make mistakes and do silly things, and feel dreadful, but our babies forgive us and still love us, and we love them all the more for it. Don't feel so bad.

Em


----------



## Lil Doglets (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh god lets see...

Sat on them hundreds of times
Stood on them about a hundred more
Kicked them quite a few times 
Elbowed Charlie on the head several times cos her silly little head is always poking into whatever im doing 
made them fall off my lap as i've readjusted my legs but they've been fast asleep so don't look to pleased being woken up like that :lol:
Have banged cuboard doors into them
Shut their heads in doors or tried to close a door and not realised they was going through it so squished them a bit 
A few times i've let them out and then closed the door and forgot that the flap was closed so they've come flying smack bang into it :lol: 
Once booted Tammy down the stairs! she went rolley polleying down half the stairs, then sat up and looked around a bit bewildered then just carried on like usual lol

There's probably more too but that's all i can remember now  They're tough little buggers though! never once have they actually been hurt by any of these things, maybe a little yelp but otherwise fine :thumbup1: 

You can tell i'm clumsy can't you  :blush:


----------



## IndyGoJones (Dec 31, 2011)

Pulling him out of the road on a lead I accidentally trod on a paw, got a yelp for that.

Haven't realised he's fully out of the door and squished him in it a couple of times, elbowed him in the head a couple of times.

My sisters yorkshire terrier got underneath my feet when I was standing on a step and I trod on her, the OH's cat has been booted several times as he loves nothing more than running between your legs as you're walking. Oh and I accidentally trapped the cat's paw in a bin lid (one of the hinged ones) when I shut it not realising he was stretching up to sniff the bin.

The guilt if they yap is awful  but they're all pretty resilient.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I whacked Rupert in the face once while having a seizure according to my husband. I also kicked him several times as whenever I had a seizure he insisted on cuddling up to me.

I also stood on his face a few times while walking until he learned that shoving his head under my feet to sniff something was not a good idea. I usually went on my backside trying to stop myself standing on him so it tended to end up with us both yelping.


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

I've stood on Mylo a few times but he gets pay back with standing on our new shoes with muddy paws!!

Trapped him in doors and i spilt tea on Mylo once, luckily it was only warm and not freshly made but he was enjoying licking the rest of it off the floor. Also stepped on Junior, but he screams murder if you stand on him or something where as Mylo has never yelp in his life. How different two dogs can be!?

And from Mylo, I hurt him and his feelings by not feeding him more.


----------



## troublestrouble (Oct 19, 2011)

My parter caught Stark's foot in the door the other day and i have never heard anything scream so loud, she seems fine btw and all toes are working just fine and there has been no complaints since

i'm always treading on Stark, she hasn't yet learned to keep out from under my feet, which i seem to remember Trouble doing quite quickly.

on the other hand, Trouble has caused me to fall down the stairs once and she an a HUGE Bordeaux smashed into me last year while playing and my legs were bruised for weeks so i think they give as good as they get


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I thrw a lovely big juicy marrowbone into the garden for my dog. Unfortunately she wasn`t looking and it hit her on the head. I felt awful - but she soon recovered and chomped the bone.


----------



## rottie (Jan 1, 2012)

my dog is pretty safe, he is almost 50 kg so is not easy to miss. but we had a lot of accidents with the cat 

edit. I fell on ice a couple of times and I landed on my dog. Now he knows to avoid me if it's slippery


----------



## Cazz enigma (Oct 8, 2011)

My old yellow lab Molly followed me out into the garden once and I didn't realise she was there. I shut the the door, a little too hard and heard the most awful yelp. I had shut the last inch and half of her tail in the aluminium frame door, and cut right through the bone...:cryin: I felt awful.
Phoned the emergency vet, he said should be ok till the morning.
Trouble was she carried on wagging her tail and blood was flying over the walls and everywhere.

The vet was amazing and managed to save her tail, with staples and lots of after care.

The guilt was unbelievable.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Bella's actually been quite lucky

I have stood on her tail a few times (but just the part)...

and once we both fell while I was holding her in my arms trying to get down some steep steps she was afraid to climb down.


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

I've elbowed them in the faces accidentally when they are sat next to me on the sofa 

And a few times dexters been hit on the head with the ball because he wasn't watching


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

The amount of times Oscar has walked under my feet whilst out on a walk is unbelievable. We also used to end up trapping his paw in the back door because he'd have a habit of standing right where the hinge is as we're shutting it.

The other day I picked him up for a cuddle and nutted his head on my chin, then as I was heading through to the living room I adjusted him a little in my arms and konked his head on the doorframe!!! 

He also tends to lie at the bottom of the stairs at night, under the coats hanging up on the banister, so I've just gotten into the habit of jumping that last bit otherwise I end up fully stepping on him!


----------



## CKD1 (Dec 16, 2011)

Cazz enigma said:


> My old yellow lab Molly followed me out into the garden once and I didn't realise she was there. I shut the the door, a little too hard and heard the most awful yelp. I had shut the last inch and half of her tail in the aluminium frame door, and cut right through the bone...:cryin: I felt awful.
> Phoned the emergency vet, he said should be ok till the morning.
> Trouble was she carried on wagging her tail and blood was flying over the walls and everywhere.
> 
> ...


Ouch!

I shut Gypsy's tail in the car door last week, it was dark and didn't notice she was faffing about sniffing and hadn't gone in fully. Thankfully no harm done.

The amount of times I've tripped over the dogs, stood on paws, is hard to count, but if I total up the amount injuries they've cause me it kinda balances out :laugh:


----------



## troublestrouble (Oct 19, 2011)

can't help but laugh a little when i hear all your stories, i'm not evil, i'm not evil, i'm not evil.....


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Ferdie's tail went up in flames once when he swung himself round too close to the fire. I burnt my hands putting it out, but he didn't even seem to notice:


----------



## cazbah (Nov 2, 2009)

I accidentally shut my dog Arny's nose is the electric window, he was sat on my lap in the passenger seat and was sniffing out of the window and I meant to open it a bit wider but instead I shut it and even shut it further in my panic, I will never forget his little paws trying to prize his nose from the gap and how swollen his lapittle face was for a couple of days afterwards. 

last year I cut back a bamboo but left some 10" long twigs which little Alfie impaled himself on under his arm chasing a cat, he really yelped and was badly bruised and had a deep hole, kept thinking how lucky he was it wasn't his heart. 

The puppy got his paw shut in the dishwasher couple of weeks ago. 

I love my dogs  x


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I beat Heidi up only yesterday!!
As I left the house the dogs freaked out (coz the next door neighbour was sat on the floor in front of his house.) making me drop Adams lead. I went to stamp on the lead and managed to stamp on Heidi's paw instead!! As if that wasnt bad enough when we got home she got kicked in the side coz she walked in front of my foot!
I also kicked her down the stairs once, although she only bounced 2 thirds of the way down.....after that she hit the wall oppisite and slid to the floor! only limped for a couple of minutes though.

Adam I hit into a wall one time, so that was kinda deliberate! I caught him chewing on a live cable and hit him away without thinking and in a panic and he flew further then I thought!!LOL

Hannah just walks into things and off of things all by herself though. I think Heidi cops it all the time coz she is soooooo very worried about being stood on that she seems to make it happen somehow!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I think Im the worst so far . I broke Henricks tail when he was tiny, I looped his lead over the door handle because we were on our way out for walkies and he was leaping round like a mad thing, the door was open and someone came to the front door and he ran through it closing the door behind him as he was attached to it, unfortunately it slammed on his tail and because it hurt he kept pulling to get away, it was only for a couple of seconds as I was only a foot or so away but he had damaged his tail, the vet said it was a little crack and didnt need anything but pain killers but I couldnt look him in the face for weeks because I felt so guilty, he still has a little kink in his tail now but its hidden really well because of all the hair.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> I think Im the worst so far .


Oh, I dont know....its not a dog but I did manage to amputate half of a rats tail once!!
Poor Ivy, I didnt realiese her tail was in the way when I put the cage back together and shut it on her! As she pulled away she degloved the last third of her tail, meaning all the skin/flesh came off just leaving the bony cartilidge behind!!
She was ok in the end but bathing her tail whilst waiting for the dead cartilidge to 'drop off' was kinda gross!!


----------



## JenJen22 (Sep 29, 2011)

Like alot of people have said ive stepped on Aus more so when ive not realised he is sleeping next to the bed, so when i get up during the night or in morning i step on :-/

ive stood on his paws when we are out walking and he is on lead - he has a habit of weaving around in front of me and i nearly fall right over him!

Recently we got recliner chairs and not realising his head was so close to it i tried to put chair back to normal and got him on his head!


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Our dogs are tough little creatures, eh?!  Oscar is fine this afternoon and I don't think he even realises why I'm being extra nice to him.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

When Sophie was a pup 12 weeks, she was on our bed in the morning along side hubby untill he turned over and knocked her off the bed with a thud

So ever since then she wont get on the bed till hubby gets out mornings and she is 2 now and has never forgotten that fall and does go stiff if you try to move her:001_unsure:

As for Emma she is a tom boy and dont bother what happens to her....she is a tough cookie


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

lol at some of the stories, poor doggys! 

ive stood on sophies feet countless times, shes yelped a couple times
ive stood on her tail 
she was waiting at the door once, and i didnt know i opened it and she got hit with it, poor thing
ive thrown a ball for her and its smacked her on the head


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

I was hitting a tennis ball against the back wall of our house with a tennis racket once andmurphy was fetching it , when de dropped it I went to scoop it up with the tennis racket and hit him on the head by accident 

I also stand on him all the time :blush:


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't know if this was really my fault as such, but I was going to put Zach in the back of the land rover, he was barking at stranger walking past the drive so I pulled up on his lead to shush him, trouble is I also usually pull up on his lead as the signal for him to jump into the boot... so he did, which I hadn't opened yet.....There was a thump and a stunned looking dog.... 
:lol::lol::lol:


.....and one female peeing herself with laughter.....nasty owner :hand:


----------



## PaulRyan (Aug 17, 2011)

I accidentally kicked Storm a few times, I step over her when she's in my way then she stands up while my back foot is on its way over, I don't think she's ever been hurt or even bothered infact I think she does it on purpose for the fuss and treats she gets afterwards.

There was a time my dads girlfriend hurt Storm because she wouldn't listen, Storm was in the back of the land rover (her crate was broken so she was on one of those attachable seat belt clip things) I told her not to open the back untill I had unclipped it but she ignored me... knowing what was about to happen I ran around but was to late, Storm YELPED and was dangling feet not touching the floor by her collar! I was obviously extra pissy good thing my mum taught me not to hit women.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I was going out of the sliding patio door last year, didn't know Flynn was behind me and shut his nose in it  He yelped and hid behind the sofa, I felt so bad as the Mals have never cried at anything so it must have really hurt and he just kept licking his nose. I was nearly in tears and although you shouldn't make a fus - a big fuss I made! 

He wouldn't go near the door if I went to open it for around a week, poor baby!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Kicked him repeatedly one night thinking it was my OH- to be fair he is not allowed upstairs let alone on the bed, but OH had forgotten the stair gate and Dex had made himself well at home in between us as we slept!!

The others are mainly long line related as it he gets it between his back legs, then goes off after something at warp speed nine- long line burns where his balls used to be!! ouchie!


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh man, I remember when I come in before and Charlie was excited to see me, so I picked him up (so he could lick my face  ) and he had his 2 front paws over my shoulder and his body against my chest. I loosened my grip and somehow he tumbled off my shoulder, onto the table, rolled over off the table onto the chair at the end of the table, crashing down with heavy wooden chair and doing one last final roll on the floor. 

To say I nearly soiled myself is an understatement, I kept it together and remained calm so as not to panic him, but before I had time to worry he jumped back up onto all 4 paws and was trying to get up again! 

Small but mighty...like Persil washing liquid!


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Mmmmh...to recall a few more, the same as a lot of you, paws trodded on, balls smacked in faces, ball wangers hit on the nose...

Oh my god, I remember a year and a bit back I was walking Dottie and a neighbours old little Jack followed us round (for treats) whilst I did a lap of the field. I had Dotties old yellow, big solid rubber ball and was chucking it for her. 

Spike followed me for ages for a treat but I didnt want to have him stuck to my hip so I gave one now and again.

Anyway I was throwing this big heavy ball for Dottie and if anyone has seen me throwing a ball, where it lands is anyones guess...

I threw the ball with Spike standing next to me, thinking it was going to go full pelt straight ahead, Dottie was crouched, eyes like saucers ready...I threw it and the next thing I hear is this almighty yelp/screech, the ball whacked Spike full pelt in the stomach.

Oh my god.

I have never felt so bad before in my life! I believe I emptied out all my finest treats for him and kept saying "Sorry! Sorry! Sorry!..." he was fine, the handfuls of treats made him forget and he carried on following me around, still felt awful though! 

xxx


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

lol i'm feeling much better after reading this!! I've

- Kicked Tummel
- Stood on Tummel(feet,ears,body etc)
- Closed doors on him
- Shut the boot on his head(it's a side to side door and the eejit had his head in it watching me faff in the boot, luckily it doesn't need any force to close and Tummel was fine)

all accidentally  poor boy, luckily he rather enjoys the extra fuss he gets :blush:


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Lots of the usually paw stepping and kicking here...!

Also last summer we went to the pub and took Jaxon and his Daddy Piran... Piran sat nicely under the table... 
I was a bit... *ahem* merry... And knocked my drink over which went straight over Piran... He came out from under the table with his tail between his legs... Poor thing was covered in Strawberry cider... 
He had pink patches on him for about 4 days after...!


----------



## Irish Setter Gal (Mar 17, 2011)

In an attempt to stop my older dog from rolling in fox poo I raced at him to frighten him, tripped and ended up kicking him very hard in his gentlemans parts .......... he is entire ............ strangely he did stop rolling in fox poo thereafter.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Pupcakes said:


> Mmmmh...to recall a few more, the same as a lot of you, paws trodded on, balls smacked in faces, ball wangers hit on the nose...
> 
> Oh my god, I remember a year and a bit back I was walking Dottie and a neighbours old little Jack followed us round (for treats) whilst I did a lap of the field. I had Dotties old yellow, big solid rubber ball and was chucking it for her.
> 
> ...


I have also done this to my dogs (and my OH has done it to me and Kivasmum when we met up for a little walk )

Apart from general tripping over, standing on feet and door issues, the meanest thing I ever accidentally did was when we were camping, in October, after a wedding, outside a pub (the Tan Hill Inn) which had rooms and accepted dogs (my OH went for the budget option...). I refused to let the dogs sleep in the car, as it was freezing hard, and it was icy on the windscreen. So we were in a smaller tent than when we go for camping holidays, Rosie was only about 6 months old and she was snuggled down at our feet, Ringo on my sleeping bag...went to sleep. In the night, woke up to something moving around on my legs and in my loudest whisper I was saying "Ringo, stop it" etc ... repeatedly, until I realised the poor little one was SHIVERING and that was the moving around that woke me up. I've never felt so bad in my life...and I put him in my sleeping bag for the rest of the night, poor boy.

Naomi x


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2012)

Pupcakes said:


> Mmmmh...to recall a few more, the same as a lot of you, paws trodded on, balls smacked in faces, ball wangers hit on the nose...
> 
> Oh my god, I remember a year and a bit back I was walking Dottie and a neighbours old little Jack followed us round (for treats) whilst I did a lap of the field. I had Dotties old yellow, big solid rubber ball and was chucking it for her.
> 
> ...


Oh yes I've done this too multiple times! I'll frequently throw Kenzie's tennis ball for her to fetch but throw it at her head by mistake  Funnily enough she usually decides to stop playing after that


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

Im always elbowing molly in the head.. She's always asleep when I do it, and she just looks up at me like, what have I done wrong mum  And when we are out on walkies, she has a thing with walking under my feet, so Im always tripping over her, at best I just land on my bum like an idiot, at worst I end up kicking her across the floor  and again, she looks up at me like, what have I done mum


----------



## LisaZonda (Oct 14, 2011)

I've tripped over Nikita and had a yelp countless times already...I'm not used to having small dogs around the place :blush:

Also, I've trapped her in the door when she dashed through at the last minute, then yesterday when I was bringing some half metre logs in for the fire I didn't realised she was there and clonked her on the head with the end of one of them....I felt so bad.

Koda used to stick to me like glue and follow me everywhere so she often got a paw stood on, I would sometimes turn around and knock into her too...think it hurt me more than her though.

Scott...well I did once run over his tail with the car  but apart from that he was so big and pretty much bombproof! :001_tongue:


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

Whilst walking with Piper and playing with a ball, i was kicking it for her and just as i kicked, she picked it up in her mouth. I kicked her full force in the mouth, cutting her mouth and jaw. I felt awful. Didnt hear a peep from her though, she just wanted to carry on playing!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We have both trod on Dillon's paws or tail at one time or another and the other night I got out of bed in the dark and kicked him but I think I made him jump rather than hurt him.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

When Toffee was a pup and we were crate training him he caught his paw somehow and screamed blue murder 
In the seconds it took to get to him he free'd himself , but the guilt I felt was overwhelming , thankfully it didnt make him scared of the crate

and only the other day I threw a ball for Gypsy and it hit her on the cheek , she never yelped or nothing so im assuming it didnt hurt her , but I still felt bad and she got loads of cuddles


----------



## Barkie (Aug 22, 2011)

Once I pretended to hoover the dog on the bum but her tail got sucked up the pipe. I was aghast but she was merely surprised. 

Otherwise the usual whanging dogs on heads with toys, trapping hairy bit of tail in boot, dog sandwich halfway out of back door and assorted minor standings on but to be different for once I went sprawling tripping over a toy and shoved this one aside onto a wall.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

awww, poop! After kicking Heidi twice yesterday I managed to kick her today on our walk!!
She gets kicked on a daily basis pretty much!! Something to do with being teeny, tiny and mostly black I think! Also she tries so hard to avoid your feet she often winds up under them!!LOL


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Its never happened with the whippets but it always happens with the iggies. They get sat on , stood on tripped over Buck will stop dead right in front of you when you are walking him. Lily hides under cushions so she is always being sat on.


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

I feel a bit better after reading the other posts - monday night we had just come in from a walk and somehow Ellie ( 13wk old mini dachs) got tangled up in my feet and I stood on her with one foot and managed to kick her with the other........with her being so little and she wasnt breathing right I rang the on call vet and had her checked over..thank god everything was fine and the only damage was my purse. 

My mother shut Roccos tail in the door - now he has a kink in his tail

When we were building our house husband dropped half a breeze block on our old dobe foot....strange she only limped when we were looking at her and she knew we were


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

The worst I can think of is shutting dishwasher door on Dallies ear. Funny he no longer tries to lick the plates now. So may be it should be a good training tip


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

I was sitting at the kitchen table one morning and moved my chair out but one of the legs went down on Dora foot. Thats the weight of me and a chair all on Dories foot! I am suprised I didnt break any of her toes!

Can't think of anytimes I have accidently hurt Candy but I know my mum did once. She was standing at the front door with Candy after a walk and for whatever reason, she stepped backwards and somehow managed to take a big chunk of skin of Candys leg. I dont know exactly how that could of happened and neither does she. Poor Candy, it looked very sore


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Hiafa123 said:


> When we were building our house husband dropped half a breeze block on our old dobe foot....strange she only limped when we were looking at her and she knew we were


My Dobe x did this too! When she was a puppy I trod on her paw and she yelled and limped and I was really stressed and was ready to drive her to the vets. My mum was visiting at the time and told me to let her rest for a while and then see. I put her in her crate and she had a snooze and when she woke up I let her out and she seemed fine except every time she noticed me watching she started limping, only she was limping on the wrong foot :lol:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh gosh I've stood on them, fell on them, elbowed them in the face, kicked themall accidental of course no need to Phone RSPCA!!

I'm very clumsy anyway and my dogs as gorgeous as there and as much as I love them don't seem very bright so we have aLot of accidents thankfully nothing terrible they usually look at me like 'yeah ya for that treat now for a sorry' lol then they get a fuss for hours


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

Well aside from all the usual accidents of tripping over him getting him caught in doors as he tries to rush them and all those ball/toy throwing things.
I kicked him out of bed a few weeks ago. He sleeps on my feet and I was getting really warm and in a dozy state I kicked and hit him quite hard.
I woke up realising what I'd done and he just looked at me like "who did that!". No harm he still keeps my feet warm.


----------



## Ashleigh870 (Sep 18, 2011)

i lost her ...  went and put a load of washing on (our machine is in one of the sheds in the garden..) came back into the house, lifted a few of her toys and put them into her box. couldn't hear/see her, whistled, called her name, squeaked her toys.. but no Evie! checked the house, checked the garden, checked the gates weren't open, checked everywhere! Opened the shed door and found Evie sitting as good as gold her wee tail going all waggly and happy  

add that to the numerous times someone has tripped over her, nudged her and disturbed her, plus the time she was hit on the head by a ball (i'm still blaming her slow reflexes for that one..) i wonder how she puts up with us! starting to feel guilty now! glad i'm not the only one, sounds like a self help group  "My Name is Ashleigh.. and i've accidently hurt my dog"


----------



## LottieLab (Jan 2, 2012)

I was once looking after my half sisters jackk russelt/chihuahua mix, Tallulah and Tally for short. I was wwalking her down a hill and she was going real fast when she suddenly stopped! I flew over her head and she was yelping like mad:bored:


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

I felt terrible yesterday.. my staffie x has nerve damage and so is quite clumsy and seems to get into scrapes so easily 

I was in the garden so shut the kitchen door as it was cold. Ages a go I used to go out and hide food in the garden for them to find, and he obviously rememembered this and was waiting excitedly right behind the back door. I opened the back door and it wouldn't open and he started screaming and yelping.. is paw had got stuck under the back door and I couldn't get to him....

The OH is going whats he doing from the lounge (yea thanks for getting up and helping) luckily I pulled it as he must have pulled back and free'd himself).

(he has got his damaged foot stuck in the kitchen cupboard door handle before too)


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm so clumsy. I stepped on Kenya's tail getting off the computer chair. I didn't realize she was right next to me. The front door needs some force to shut it. I didn't realize Kenya was behind me and slammed her paw in the door. She cried for several minutes and mad me feel horrible.  Thankfully she wasn't limping afterwards.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Can I tell you 'My Dogs accidentally hurt me' stories instead? :yesnod:


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

My dog gave me a black eye recently?


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

A friend of mine that runs an organic dairy farm in Cumbria had a real old collie called Ben. 

Ben had been through the mill a bit over the years with being stampeeded by the herd on a few occasions, various knock and bumps on the farm but remained a tough cookie. In his later years he lost his eye sight so was retired from work but would still listen and follow my mate down the fields and then as he couldn't keep up he'd get lost on the odd occassion and be found the other side of hedges etc. Ben unfortuantely lost his hearing so was a pretty lost boy but would still wander about banging into things and enjoying his cuddles. 

After a near miss with the milk lorry when it came to load up my mate decided enough was enough and he had to do something about so he made a "Beware: Deaf and blind dog in the yard" sign.

He drove the quad to the top of the drive, put the sign up so it was clear to all and then reversed the quad, straight over Ben. He'd followed him up to the top of the drive by scent or vibration and had stopped when he'd probably walked into the back of the quad. My mate obvioulsy couldn't see him and didn't expect him to be there so it came as a shock to see him appear from the below the quad's front wheels.

It wasn't until after a further 2 years and three run-ins with vehicle wheels that it was time for Ben to go to the bridge but two of those three inicidents was my mate runniing him over the other was my mate's dad who works the farm every single day also.

Collies are tough customers.


----------



## SebsMum (Jan 16, 2012)

I made my old rottie, Sol (RIP Solomon) scared of tea!!!! 

Accidentally burnt his nose throwing a tea bag into the bin when he was about 2. He wouldn't go near a cup of tea for love nor money for the remainder of his life. 

And the worse thing was, whenever he was actually run down, a little white patch would appear on his nose, where the tea bag caught him all those years before..... So the guilt would return 

I still check when brewing up nowadays that Seb or Hollie aren't nearby


----------



## Myiah (Dec 28, 2013)

I feel so bad i need some advice!!! my 11 week old husky is a handful for getting in the way as you can imagine , ive been arguing with my parents and i had gone in the little cupboard to get my ugg boots to go n take myia for a walk , although as i pulled the cupboard door open I'm guessing myias tail has got caught under the door as she came running behind me but i didnt no and just ass i do chucked my shoes out the cupboard but she started like screaming and she was bleeding and her eye went funny , i have taken her to the vets and they said shes fine but I've never cried so much in all my life , will she be scared of me now and not want to come near me ?? I was crying and saying sorry for hours but please tell me she wont remember me as beating her up ??


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Other than stepping on his paw from time to time by accident the only other thing, I did the other day 

He's a Staffie and can be head strong/strong willed. When he sniffs the grass it isn't always to toilet and when I pull him, he drops his weight, making me look a twit. So I now pull him with all my might and he tootles towards me. 

This particular time he didn't drop his weight and poor dog came flying and tumbling towards me like a missile. I don't think I hurt him except maybe his pride.

As if that wasn't bad enough a young couple were passing and he said to his girlfriend, oh there was no need for that.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Myiah said:


> I feel so bad i need some advice!!! my 11 week old husky is a handful for getting in the way as you can imagine , ive been arguing with my parents and i had gone in the little cupboard to get my ugg boots to go n take myia for a walk , although as i pulled the cupboard door open I'm guessing myias tail has got caught under the door as she came running behind me but i didnt no and just ass i do chucked my shoes out the cupboard but she started like screaming and she was bleeding and her eye went funny , i have taken her to the vets and they said shes fine but I've never cried so much in all my life , will she be scared of me now and not want to come near me ?? I was crying and saying sorry for hours but please tell me she wont remember me as beating her up ??


Resurrection of an old thread. 

There's a huge difference between an accident and deliberate cruelty. Your puppy has been checked over by the vet and is physically fine. She'll probably read in your body language that it was an accident. You're dwelling on it much more than she will be  Just give her some fuss, play with her, cuddle her, do some training with her etc. I'm sure it's already a distant memory to her. 

Back on topic. I've lost count of the times I've stood on paws, jambed tails in the door, accidentally kicked one of the dogs etc etc. So much so that Milly has formed her own method of retaliating - called "Smack Mum in the Face with my Paw" game. Apparently she gets bonus points if she clouts me in the eye  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Our three are quite used to being stood on/kicked in the head when being stepped over - particularly as they are prone to lying in doorways, and OH doesn't have the best control of his artificial foot (it kind of swings forward as he walks and he can't stop it if the dog lifts his head in the way). they are all (including the pups) brilliant at lying very still and not trying to get up/out the way and knocking him over. 

The best 'accidentally hurt my dog' has to be when OH and I were roughhousing with Tyton, ruffling him on the shoulders, then jumping behind him to catch his rump to do the same. He swung round and cracked his head against OH's artificial leg - newfie face v Titanium plating. He just shook his head and seemed fine so we went through to the kitchen. Iwondered why Tyton was licking the floor as he lay there and noticed a dark pool around his face - he'd only given himself a bleeding nose! A few minutes of pressure later, and a quick mop up and he was none the worse, but it did give me a couple of minutes of fright at what damage he'd done!


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

I stood on Daisy's paw by mistake on a walk and she got v scared and just sat hunched on the floor and wouldn't move. So I had to carry her down the road a bit, with her looking like she'd come straight out of an RSPCA advert. Five minutes later, she was fine!

She often gets kicked as she insists on following us everywhere and getting under our feet. But then she also likes to hurl herself onto my stomach when I'm lying on the sofa, hit me in the eye with her snout and the other day, she managed to bite my boob while playing with a chew toy


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

I have stood on Shadows paws more times than is really decent. There is the sudden stops to look at me that he does and I can't always put the breaks on in time. 

Not technically completely my fault - but I once didn't realise that there was a giant branch covered in thorns under a leaf pile - I walked straight through and so did Shadow - but Shadow caught his foot on the branch, the blood was horrendous and I blamed myself for not considering what the leaves were hiding. 

I also once squished him with a farm gate - tried closing it quickly so sheep didn't escape and he didn't get out of the way fast enough. He yelped but was not badly injured, and forgave me soon enough.

He has jumped up in play and his nose has hit me in the face a few times - hurt me more than him I think, so I guess that is his revenge :lol:


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Other than the usual squashing of paws that are in the way etc, I once slammed my black Lab's tail in the car door by mistake just before we were about to go for a long run through Wark Forest....turns out I broke it! 

(She has forgiven me since!)


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

I put teal off entering the kitchen for ages, I came in with shopping, bag split, baked beans smacked on his head, I couldn't get him in the kitchen for a fortnight.

I stand on them daily. Dylan sleeps under the coffee table, and his head rests near my feet, nuff said. 

Heads in doors, paws in doors, worse was tail in boot just caught,  really hurt Dylan, luckily he was ok. 

I remember Dylan burning his nose on a log that rolled out the fire, but things like that I'm afraid I think he needs to learn, he never sniffed a burning log again, although it never stopped him sleeping with his head on the hearth.

Oh and they have been electrocuted a few times on fencing. Teal learnt quickly (+a 2 mile run home) Dylan just thinks if you pelt through it, it hurts less.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2013)

Yesterday I was stepping over something, wearing shoes, with Kenzie behind me, and my back leg came up and cracked Kenzie under the chin    The thud just went right through me :crying:

Of course she was fine, she's got a head like a brick


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

I have on a few occasions punched Angus in the face at agility (combination of my rubbish attempts at hand signals and his over-enthusiasm). He's never been particularly bothered but I have a couple of lovely scars from finger against tooth collisions.

Then again tonight we're playing that well known game called "try to find where all the blood was coming from" after he got back to the car after our walk with one bright red foot. There was too much mud/blood/general filth to get a good look so I decided to drive home first by which time he'd licked himself clean and I can't for the life of me find where the cut is so he's had a salt water soak and I'm having attempt No 2 to find what he did. Not that he's shown any sign that anything untoward happened other than the bleeding and that probably looked worse than it was due to his swimming just beforehand.


----------



## mollydog07 (May 26, 2012)

I accidently hurt my wee girl on a regular basis,shes blind and when we,re out she will walk into the back of my leg,she stops dead,after a quick rub and apologies we,re off again.....luckily my navigating her round wheelie bins and lampposts are more skillfull.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

A friend of mine once had her broken leg in a cast from ankle to over her knee.

Coming downstairs one day, she was using the bannister rail and one crutch to assist her and, as she got to the bottom stair, her PRT boy came running to greet her.

As she swung her cast leg out to get down the last stair, she kicked him hard in the side of his head and knocked him out cold for several minutes.

He recovered with no ill effects, but wouldn't go anywhere near her for several days!


----------



## SarahBee (Jun 2, 2013)

I was loading plates into the dishwasher the other week, then turned away while shutting it so didn't see that Lottie had shoved her head in there. 
Luckily it's quite slow closing so it was more that I gave her a shock than injured her.

She got her own back a couple of days later by flinging a toy just under my foot as I was walking over to open the back door. I did an absolutely ridiculous arm flailing skid (like I was a cartoon character who'd stepped on a banana) and caught my arm on the key as I fell which took a rather nasty slice out of my arm. There was an awful lot of blood and it took me about a minute or two to get up. She was licking my face the entire time and trying to help, but I do wish she hadn't just had a wet fish4dogs as her breath was disgusting


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

My dogs like sleeping right next to the computer chair , and manys a time ive rolled it slightly , not thinking about dogs , only to hear a yelp and discover the chair has pulled out a few tail hairs 

Like others the guilt is overwhelming and the poor victim gets tons of cuddles and treats , doesnt make me feel any better that the poor dog usually jumps up to give me a kiss , like its me who was hurt , makes me feel even guiltier if thats possible


----------



## SarahBee (Jun 2, 2013)

Mese said:


> My dogs like sleeping right next to the computer chair , and manys a time ive rolled it slightly , not thinking about dogs , only to hear a yelp and discover the chair has pulled out a few tail hairs
> 
> Like others the guilt is overwhelming and the poor victim gets tons of cuddles and treats , doesnt make me feel any better that the poor dog usually jumps up to give me a kiss , like its me who was hurt , makes me feel even guiltier if thats possible


I have come so close to doing this so many times! One of these days I know I'm going to go over Lottie's tail.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sarah1983 said:


> I whacked Rupert in the face once while having a seizure according to my husband. I also kicked him several times as whenever I had a seizure he insisted on cuddling up to me.


Doing it whilst having a fit can't be helped 



Nellybelly said:


> and once we both fell while I was holding her in my arms trying to get down some steep steps she was afraid to climb down.


I've done that one too, fortunately it was only three steps



newfiesmum said:


> Ferdie's tail went up in flames once when he swung himself round too close to the fire. I burnt my hands putting it out, but he didn't even seem to notice:


Cat's fluffy tail actually set light on a candle, smell was horrendous and that was just the fur burning lol!


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

One good thing about the tail amputation is that Amber's got no tail to step on anymore. I've managed to sit on the cat before, but that was because I didn't turn on the light, so black room + black chair + black cat = stupid human sits on cat lol!


----------



## zedder (Aug 21, 2013)

I smacked his head with dishwasher tray he had his noggin shoved in licking some plates I hadn't seen him and opened the tray and donk he skittered off swearing at me I assume in dog language he's a pain for getting under your feet too.


----------



## SarahBee (Jun 2, 2013)

A bloke I used to work with had a horrible accident involving his Mum's dog when he was a teenager.

He used to play basketball, so had a hoop in their driveway and used to practice all the time. He was out there playing with an official NBA ball, which weighs 22 ounces (624g). He had just taken a shot when his mum's yorkie was let out of the back door and came tearing towards him and trying to catch the ball.

It landed right on top of her and knocked her clean out. They took her to the vet straight away but she actually died a couple of days later and he's never forgiven himself :frown:


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

SarahBee said:


> A bloke I used to work with had a horrible accident involving his Mum's dog when he was a teenager.
> 
> He used to play basketball, so had a hoop in their driveway and used to practice all the time. He was out there playing with an official NBA ball, which weighs 22 ounces (624g). He had just taken a shot when his mum's yorkie was let out of the back door and came tearing towards him and trying to catch the ball.
> 
> It landed right on top of her and knocked her clean out. They took her to the vet straight away but she actually died a couple of days later and he's never forgiven himself :frown:


I'm not surprised, those hard rubber balls can hurt! Poor dog and owner :frown:


----------



## Wig Dog (Nov 19, 2013)

I haven't laughed much lately, but some of these have really made me chuckle as well as wince a bit. A double thank you PF ers. Double because about 20 years ago I shut my English Setter's tail in the car door. He yelped but other than that seemed fine . I have felt guilty ever since despite the fact that he went to the bridge years ago at the ripe old age of 17. I don't feel guilty any more. You can all feel proud of yourselves as you've just made one woman's mind rest a little easier. I've said it before, but I'm saying it again "bless you all". Special thanks to the OP!!


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

I was giving Dief a wash and forgot to disable the spin cycle.

No.. I made that one up. I've trodden on his feet a few times... and when he's been following too close my heels have kicked up a couple of times. On the other hand.. he's had me on my arse three times that I can recall.. one with a somersault.


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

I have under bed storage (lift the whole mattres type) & now I look to see if angels head is in there coz i have caught her twice when lowering the it down (slow close)

I've trapped her tail in the door closing it once she is in.. Silly floppy fluffy tail lol 

Stood on her paw more than a few times on walks.. Once causing a small cut that you can still see now.. took ages to heal


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

McKenzie said:


> Oh yes I've done this too multiple times! I'll frequently throw Kenzie's tennis ball for her to fetch but throw it at her head by mistake  Funnily enough she usually decides to stop playing after that


I did this just yesterday - Ruska turned into the path of the ball and it hit her full on in the eye. It was a soft latex ball but it still made a thwack. I'm still feeling guilty about it now!!

This thread has made me feel better about the amount of times I've trodden/tripped over her though. :lol:

She's so food obsessed she dogs your every footstep in the kitchen so she gets trodden on/tripped over a lot. If there's a lot going on I have to pop her in her crate for her own safety! :scared:


----------



## Ann Elizabeth (May 12, 2013)

Started reading this and then realised it's an old thread, but have had a giggle reading the posts. Like most here I've stood on paws when one of them has walked in front of me, 2 days before Christmas coming down the stairs with too much stuff in my arms, heard one of dogs in front of me and told them to get back thought they'd gone and took the next step down to feel fur under my bare foot! Dog yelped pulled away, causing my foot to slip and me to fall daughter came running picked up puppy and started checking her over whilst I'm laid on stairs covered in boxes etc. Outcome puppy (7 month ess) is fine I'd several bruises and a great big carpet burn on my forearm!


----------



## katGirlDo (Nov 8, 2013)

A couple of months ago my OH thought it would be funny to run at her at full speed. She moved to meet him and he trod on her paw. I have never heard a noise like it - it made my hairs stand up on end. Felt so sorry for her and I have not forgiven the OH, the idiot

She gets poked in the eye by me alot. She raises her head when I go to stroke her head.


----------



## Caleb Ali (May 13, 2020)

I was in the bathroom getting myself ready for the morning. Then I see the door open a little, I thought it was my brother or someone looking to see who it was. So I closed the door and I hear this tiny yelp and then I realized I just closed the door on my dogs head.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Libby is tiny and gets under covers and cushions so you dont know shes there. Sat on her a couple of times.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2020)

Yup ... have kicked a ball for Nova and it ended up hitting her. Have stepped on her and sat on her too, she can be a sneaky quiet thing and that’s how it usually happens and she morphs into our dark couch


----------



## YazminA90 (Oct 2, 2016)

Sophiex said:


> Like the title says, please share because it will make me feel less bad!
> 
> I was rushing around the kitchen yesterday and Oscar (toy poodle) was running and got under my feet. I accidently kicked him in the side with my heavy boots and he skidded across the kitchen floor. He body slammed into the fridge. His side was a bit sore and he's been spoilt due to my guilt for almost 24 hours. I've trodden on him more times than I care to think about (this is what happens when your kitchen floor is the same colour as your fast moving dog!) but I actually injured him! He's fine today but I'm still feeling pretty guilty.


Oh my gosh, I opened my back door today and accidentally caught my pups foot. He let out a tiny yelp and I spent the next hour telling him "I know, I know" and doing my best super vet impression to make sure he's OK... he was OK and completely forgot about it within seconds afterwards but I felt so guilty!


----------

